# Moving to Mexico for 6 months!!



## ngatai (Mar 14, 2011)

Que pasa!!

I'm going to be in Mexico city for a few nights, and wanted to see if anyone wanted to have some drinks, and tell me a bit about the city? I'm then flying domestic to Tapachula for 6 months to volunteer at an orphanage there. Hit my email up If you're about. I'm staying at hotel el ejecutive in the city. My Spanish sucks - But getting there!************
I'm a kiwi/Aussie girl, up for a wicked night!!!


----------

